# Gill flare question



## luckyfrog444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi! I'm not really sure that my question falls under Diseases or emergencies so I thought I'd try asking it here. I'm new to Bettas and I fell in love with them once I actually saw one out of the tiny sad cups they are kept in in stores. They have such personalities, much cooler fish than any of my previous fish varieties! I've done a ton of research about their care and everything about them. I've had different fish and aquatic frogs my entire life so aquariums are not new to me. 

One of my Betta's Dare Devil, never really flares and shows off. I've tried showing him a mirror he never really flares at his betta pals, they get to see each other during the water changes. I always thought he was shy and he has just now started coming to see me when I visit his tank. I noticed about 2 weeks ago that his little pelvic fin, one of them is shorter than the other. Well today he was actually flaring at one of my other bettas when I put them together to visit (they're all always in separate cups) and I noticed one of his gill flares doesn't come out all the way. It's on the same side as his little short fin. So I was wondering if it's just a deformation or if there is something I could do that could fix it? Or has anyone heard of this happening? 

Just wondering, he seems fine and happy otherwise. :-D

:thankyou:

Here's a pic when I had him in the gal tank after I brought him home. Not a super pic but he is camera shy. ;-) He is more blue without the bright light.









Housing 
What size is your tank? 2 gal
What temperature is your tank? 77-79
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets and occasionally flakes or brine shrimp
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day with fasting one day a week

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? about 30%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? dechlorinater

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Not sure for all below, the water is always clean and if it gets cloudy I do a water change.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? No
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? No
When did you start noticing the symptoms? I guess he's always had it
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? Not sure, I've had him a month


----------



## luckyfrog444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this forum btw!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im glad you are! And there might be lots of reasons he isnt flaring.
Some bettas, well, just dont really!

But...I might say he isnt feelin' so hot if you're only doing a 30% change less than every other day or two. You didnt mention how often, but if theyre unwell from the water, they wont want to flare at much of anything. Also, since your tank is not filtered, you need to do a 100% change at some point or multiple times in the week!

Try doing more changes and see if hes fiestier. My boys, when the water is ehh, wont flare.

Also, you can probably feed the betta more than once a day  Idk how many you feed, but too many all at once isnt the best idea, you might get a chubby(bloated) boy! 

Good luck with him, and yes- this is in the right place.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of Betta keeping....this is a pretty awesome species as you are finding out...each one with a unique personality all their own....

It could be a deformity that you are seeing or it could be from an old injury as well...hard to say....at least it is not causing any problems per se....

In 2gal unfiltered tanks I recommend twice weekly water changes: 1-50% and 1-100% to maintain water quality unless you have live plants....rooted active growing plants or floating plants can help by acting as filtration of sorts...be aware not all plants are equal in the ability to function as filters...

Look forward to seeing more pic of your Bettas and setup.....


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a Betta who never flares. It is not a sign of health, it just means they're less aggressive.


----------



## luckyfrog444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok great!! Thanks for the tips on the food and the water changes. I wasn't sure if a 100% water change would harm them because I've always kept some of the water with my other fishies and frogs. I have two other bettas in the similar tanks and they seem ok, but I'll do anything to make them happier! 

I also wasn't sure on how much food to feed them I didn't want them to get bloated, would like 1 pellet twice a day be alright? Or how many pellets should they get? I read their stomachs are as big as their eye, so I was trying to feed about that amount. :/


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

1 pellet twice a day is WAY too little. Feed at least 2 twice a day.


----------



## luckyfrog444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok thanks! I just didn't want to over feed...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Dont worry  Its alright. What some members do is the two in the morning two at night, some do all in one shot (not recommended) and other still (like meeee) do it spaced out, one when you wake up, one a few hours after, one a few hours after that and one at least an hour before bed. I like that one because my VT tends to bloat up otherwise XD He's got a sensitive belly LOLOLOL


----------



## luckyfrog444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok cool! Thanks! I am sure they will thank you all very much for the extra meals! lol :-D


----------

